# New pics of the three girls...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Man, the girls have grown since i got them 

Gobi:




























Icon:




























Coco:




























My lovely girlies


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

verry sweet...

:mrgreen:


----------

